# No Communication with transmission module



## Franklin617 (Sep 23, 2021)

Getting this codes after I changed my egs any Ideas!


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes



No communication with or from EGS. Connector?


----------



## Franklin617 (Sep 23, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes
> 
> 
> 
> No communication or from EGS. Connector?


From


Doug Huffman said:


> BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes
> 
> 
> 
> No communication with or from EGS. Connector?


Connector?


----------



## Ziggy328xi (Sep 27, 2018)

Did you program it?


----------



## Franklin617 (Sep 23, 2021)

Ziggy328xi said:


> Did you program it?


No I didn’t.


----------



## Franklin617 (Sep 23, 2021)

Ziggy328xi said:


> Did you program it?


Is not letting me because i can’t communicate with the egs


----------



## taej25 (Aug 7, 2020)

Do you have ISTA P ? because your gonna need to reflash the EGS module


----------



## Franklin617 (Sep 23, 2021)

taej25 said:


> Do you have ISTA P ? because your gonna need to reflash the EGS module


Yes I do how do I program


----------



## taej25 (Aug 7, 2020)

Franklin617 said:


> Yes I do how do I program


When you log into Ista p and it goes thru the start up its going to ask u if control modules were replaced and you need to click YES. After that it will load up a list of availible controle modules to program and you will need to tick the box for EGS. The system will do an automatic follow up of control units that need to be updated along with egs module and present u with an "measures plan" click accept and the system will do the rest. Be advised you will need a stable battery charge and a standard battery charger will not work, it needs to be a smart charger


----------

